# SubsystemIDs mismatch



## Archel (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a Radeon 9550 which I want to flash into 9600 pro. I downloaded Winflash and all the 9600 pro 256MB bin files in this site. I tried every single one of them and always got the 'subsystemIDs mismatch' message.

Any help?

Thanks.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 15, 2007)

That is because they will, the ID for your 9550 won't match the ID for a 9600. If you are confident that the bios will work for your card you need to use the -f in the command line to force the flash (I believe it's -f). Be warned if you force flash an incorrect Bios you may ruin your card or have to Blind Flash (flash without monitor display) back to your original Bios. Also make sure you have a good backup of your original 9550 Bios just in case. Hope that helps!


----------



## Archel (Jul 15, 2007)

Kursah said:


> That is because they will, the ID for your 9550 won't match the ID for a 9600. If you are confident that the bios will work for your card you need to use the -f in the command line to force the flash (I believe it's -f). Be warned if you force flash an incorrect Bios you may ruin your card or have to Blind Flash (flash without monitor display) back to your original Bios. Also make sure you have a good backup of your original 9550 Bios just in case. Hope that helps!



Thanks. But how do I know if the bios will work for my card?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 15, 2007)

I would start with reading this article which was found under the Articles section at this sites main page:
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/107

It's an article about modding a 9550 to a 9600. That should help you with your situation and give you the confidence to do it. Just be aware of the concequences.


----------



## Archel (Jul 15, 2007)

Kursah said:


> I would start with reading this article which was found under the Articles section at this sites main page:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/107
> 
> It's an article about modding a 9550 to a 9600. That should help you with your situation and give you the confidence to do it. Just be aware of the concequences.



That's the article I've been reading all this time. I just don't know how to figure out if the BIOS is compatible.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 15, 2007)

I never had a 9550, I had a 9600pro, and just OC'd that as it was. If you follow the guide, I believe the biggest things you need to make sure of is your core is a match for the Bios and the Memory ammount is the exact same. I'll see if I can find more info for ya, but if that article doesn't help ya, hopefully someone with more experience with that card will join in. If not I do recommend google for trying to find more. I'll see what I can find ya!

Also, you should fill your system specs by going into User CP.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey, why don't you just get the Softmodded drivers to OC your 9550 ot 9600+ speeds? I mean, the flashed Bios is more for just speed and identifacation. You're not unlocking anything, just increasing core/mem speeds, but if you get the Softmod patch for ATI drivers, or ATI Drivers w/Soft Mod patch, then you're good to go! I know Omega's ATI drivers have all come with the soft mod patch.


----------



## Archel (Jul 15, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Also, you should fill your system specs by going into User CP.



I'll do that now.


----------



## Archel (Jul 16, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Hey, why don't you just get the Softmodded drivers to OC your 9550 ot 9600+ speeds? I mean, the flashed Bios is more for just speed and identifacation. You're not unlocking anything, just increasing core/mem speeds, but if you get the Softmod patch for ATI drivers, or ATI Drivers w/Soft Mod patch, then you're good to go! I know Omega's ATI drivers have all come with the soft mod patch.




I downloaded various versions of the Omega Drivers. All of them just include softmods for 9500 and 9800, none for the 9600 pro. 

What's the softmod patch for ATI Drivers?

Sorry for asking so much, I'm new to OC and only doing it because I can't afford a new PC.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 16, 2007)

You should have the option for the 9500 which is your card. That is what you need to softmod, unless you Bios flashed your card to a 9600pro, then you could just OC it. But if not you use the soft Mod for the 9500 series when installing it. Give that a shot and see what you come up with!


----------



## Archel (Jul 16, 2007)

I installed the latest Omega Drivers with option '9500 softmod'. 
It did not flash to 9600 pro, it does run a bit better but not as good as it could.

There's a utility called SwapDrv included on the driver installation. It only offers the choice to swap to 9700 and 9800, no 9600. I checked ATI Tool to see if had already been softmoded, but it's still 9550.


----------

